# Ogilala



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

William Patrick Corgan / Billy Corgan
Ogilala

Release Date October 13, 2017
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Adult Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock

2.5/5


----------

